# 850 AIRMAGNUM PROBLEM



## shootember4 (Aug 29, 2012)

Just bought a co2 canister for my brand spanking new 850 problem is it empties through the barrel as soon as it is screwd on I have wasted two canisters so far, anyone got any ideas?


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Try cocking it first?


----------



## NCAG1 (May 5, 2013)

dsm16428 said:


> Try cocking it first?


+1 on this suggestion.


----------

